# Census 2011 report on housing in Ireland



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2012)

The CSO released this report yesterday

The Roof over our Heads - Housing in Ireland

Some interesting data about the number of houses and the employment status of the house owner.

According to today's Indo, 8% of mortgage holders are unemployed. I will check this out as it's a very important figure. 

I have argued that it's surprising that "only" 10% of mortgages are in arrears, when we have 14% unemployment. I had speculated that unemployment was probably lower among mortgage holders and this seems to confirm it.



At work|80%
Unemployed|8.7%
Not in labour force|11.3%




> One in twelve households with a mortgage headed by persons not in employment
> 
> There were 583,148 households which were owned through an existing mortgage or loan according to the most recent census, down marginally from 593,513 in 2006.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2012)

From Table 4 



owner occupied and mortgage free| 566,776
owner occupied with a mortgage | 583,148
Renting from a private landlord or housing body| 320,319
Renting from a local authority| 129,033
Living rent-free and not stated | 50,132
Total households |1,649,408 And total housing units: 



Total households|1,649,408
Vacant homes| 230 ,056
Vacant holiday homes| 59,395 
Difference not explained|55,986
Total housing stock|  1,994,845
I gather that by "vacant holiday home" they mean a holiday home.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (31 Aug 2012)

Mortgage Accounts per Central Bank as of March 2011|782,249
Owner occupied homes with mortgages|583,148
Adjust arrears stats by |75%
The arrears stats published by the Central Bank show the number of mortgage accounts, but many households have more than one mortgage with top-ups etc.


----------

